# 5/8"steel Vs Can Bottom At 20m



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

I love big steel. Hammermil 52 with double 22mm straights at 7.5" 38" draw. This can was emptied specifically for this test and was rubber banded loosely in my catch box on its side.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

was Rambo scared or just playing? **** impressive shooting Steve! it does not get mentioned much, but you are one of the elite shooters on this site!

i dont see how you shoot so quickly and still hit?


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Awesome!
Finger bracing the Hammermil, eh?


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Indeed, indeed ... very nice shooting. I am with you on that heavier ammo. I am very fond of 1/2 inch lead. Those big boys really pack a punch.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

M_J said:


> Awesome!
> Finger bracing the Hammermil, eh?


yeah, I gotta with the doubles. I'm not much of a hammer gripper. Unless of course it's a real hammer. And mark- I shoot fast cuz these bands are too stiff for me to shoot comfortably for long periods. I try to target as I pull/push to minimize tendon strain.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Nice shooting mate... I'm guessing a healthy 230fps there, great hunting rig there, balls too..


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

impressive . maybe someday i can help you in emptying/creating targets .


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Nice video Steve! -- Tex


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Sweet deal


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Did you have to jump into your neighbors yard to make 20meters? LOL


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

M_J said:


> Awesome!
> Finger bracing the Hammermil, eh?


I do it all the time, M_J, when using heavy bands.

Nice shooting pop!


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

treefork said:


> Did you have to jump into your neighbors yard to make 20meters? LOL


Yeah, I'm in the lane in front of my house. Thanks guys!


----------

